# Found digging Corry & Co.



## davidbg63 (May 23, 2013)

Hello all...found this one digging this past weekend.  The embossing is Corry & Co. Belfast.  Looks to be about 10oz sized, light aqua color. I don't think its worth much, possibly $5-$10 range.  I found a little info on this company online but nothing definate.  I'm curious as to exactly what product may have been in the bottle and also how it could have ended up in a dried creek bed in S. Carolina.  The seam ends about 1 1/4" from the top of the bottle.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## davidbg63 (May 23, 2013)

Another picture


----------



## RED Matthews (May 23, 2013)

Hi  and it looks neat.  Does the seam end about a quarter inch from the finish or does it show on the finish.  If it is showing on he finish - it would be an ABM product.  You didn't show a picture of the bottom. that would also be of interest to identify who might have made it.  RED Matthews


----------



## davidbg63 (May 23, 2013)

Here is the bottom, it is embossed 8587.  The seem ends approx. 1 1/2" from the top of the bottle.  Going to clean it up and take another picture.


----------



## davidbg63 (May 23, 2013)

This is the bottom


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2013)

Wm Corry & Co made soda water from 1850s onward 
 They also made ginger beer http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/corry-co-ltd-belfast-stone-ginger-246656356


----------



## sunrunner (May 23, 2013)

that bottle is hand made,like all English bottles the lip finish was crued.


----------

